# nicotine maths



## RyanC (30/12/21)

Hi guys
Im trying to work out how my vaping compares to cigarettes.

So Ive cut my nicotine down to about 0.6mg / ml
(8 ml of 36mg/ml in a 500 ml bottle)

I am a heavy smoker so I can go through about 16 ml of juice a day.
This is 10mg of nicotine a day.

Looking at a normal cig like Stuyvesant blue, google says there is 0.3mg of nicotine, and a light cig has 0.1mg

If I compare my 10mg to Stuyvesant Im smoking 30 stuyvies a day! (10mg / 0.3mg)
If i compare to a light cig Im on 100 per day. 

I thought I was well on the way to being nicotine free, but looks like Im puffing as much of it as ever...

However when I look at the vaping sites they say medium cigs have anything from 1.1 to 1.8mg of nicotine per cigarette, if so then Im down to a couple a day.

Which is right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/12/21)

I'm curious as to the answer too, as I don't believe the math is that simple, or ... that it's a linear comparison either ... In my opinion, it would depend on a number of factors, starting with how many times you inhaled each cigarette, (_10 to 15 times seems to be average_? ), and whether you're comparing cigarettes to freebase nicotine or nicotine salts, to name but two variables.

What I can say however is that I moved from some 40 Camel Classics a day, (_more if I went out and or drank alcohol_), to around 2ml of 18mg/ml freebase nicotine in an MTL device, and whilst I arguably may well have been taking in the same amount of nicotine, I certainly wasn't getting the tar any longer, and I no longer puffed and panted whilst doing the mildest of exercise.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/21)

One cigarette contains 10 to 12mg of nicotine on average. You can do the math!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (30/12/21)

If I interpret the above correctly, and use the numbers on the box, you smoke 9mg per day versus vaping 10mg per day.

The absorption rate of nicotine from vapour is much lower than from smoke. Most smokers converting to vape need in the region of 6 to 8mg juice to replace their normal intake.

It would be safe to say you have drastically reduced the level of nicotine you actually ingest daily.

The real win is however the total absence of tar and other carcinogens which were supplied by the lorry load when smoking. Nicotine is not the real problem. In fact caffeine is very similar, its the other substances in smoke that you need to worry about.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/21)

Obviously not all the nicotine is delivered to the blood circulation. It depends on your way of smoking i.e how much you inhale.... it us also common knowledge that nicotine delivery is better with vaping but ar .6mg/ml you are definitely getting less nicotine, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (30/12/21)

https://www.healthline.com/health/how-much-nicotine-is-in-a-cigarette

I found this very informative

https://www.healthline.com/health/how-much-nicotine-is-in-a-cigarette

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RyanC (30/12/21)

I certainly feel a lot better than I did when smoking, I can actually breathe now, and smell, and taste.

It is interesting to see the differences in how people record the nicotine content of cigarettes, - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Stuyvesant_(cigarette)#Products This says a stuyvie blue has 0.3 mg nicotine, I remember blues having a lot more. whilst B&H has 1,2mg,
Its scarily difficult to find reliable info, its seems to be the health people saying dont touch anything, the cigarette companies saying they dont have that much nicotine, and the vapers saying were lower.

also interesting that looking at cigarette pics on the web they dont show the nicotine content - Im going to have to go and look at packs, or dig through research papers

https://tobaccocontrol.bmj.com/content/suppl/2004/02/27/13.1.45.DC1/13145table_1.pdf
This is interesting, is the nic in brackets the quantity per puff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

